# O&w Mirage 111



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

This week I received this one from a fellow forum member Simon or Nin by his forum name and it's been a nice experience all round. The watch had to go off to Roy for a bit of cosmetic TLC first but I've had it three days now and it's appeared to be amazingly accurate. In fact it appears to be the most accurate mechanical I own at the moment, in these three days, it's hardly gained a second.

It looks like this may take over as a daily wearer, at least for the while, the one thing about the Valjoux 7750 is that it has everything, twelve hour chronograph, day-date, a hand-windable automatic movement that's hackable too, so it ticks all the boxes and this is a very legible version as well, I'm really pleased with it...  A couple of the obligatory photos follow....


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

Michael

it looks great on that strap, and I'm pleased to hear it's as accurate for you as it was for me.

To think I offered that to my Dad as a birthday present and he declined! He chose one of the "other side's" PR17 C instead (also currently with Roy for TLC). Go figure.

Nin


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

Lovely. I have only seen these on the bracelet and I love the strap. I think I might be on the lookout for one in the future.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Just seen this in the Friday thread , its an awesome looking chrono.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Nin said:


> Michael
> 
> it looks great on that strap, and I'm pleased to hear it's as accurate for you as it was for me.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks again Nin and this is the strap I bought especially for it and it feels perfect for the job. Better not show these photos to your dad though or he might start to regret declining it. The PR17 C is nice but no comparison really...


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch, well done on getting it :thumbup: I had a Mirage 2 many moons ago that had a slightly different case with screwed in type strap/spring bars. I always remember the cool wobble when the rotor spun. Another one I sold on a whim & I should've kept :fool: .


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice :thumbup: , remember as with all 7750's dont fast change the date between 9pm + 3am .


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pugster said:


> very nice :thumbup: , remember as with all 7750's dont fast change the date between 9pm + 3am .


No, luckily enough I've never made that mistake with any of my watches, touch wood, but I know of those who have and it can be an expensive error..... :yes:


----------

